# Uninstalling QuickTime.



## alpha24 (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi. I uninstalled QuickTime a couple of weeks ago and made sure all files and registry entries had gone. As this ap will, it has sneaked back several times but now seems to have accepted that I don't want it. My problem is that I cannot get rid of a persistent message telling me that QT has been uninstalled (which I know!) and asking if I want to reinstall (which I don't !). Can someone tell me if there is any way to zap this pest,please.? 
Cheers, Alpha.


----------



## Krelian (Mar 10, 2004)

I know this may sound stupid, but did you run the installer or go to Add/Remove Properties to uninstall it?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

1. Uninstall *QuickTime* via the Add/Remove Programs list in the Control Panel.

2. Delete the C:\Program Files\*QuickTime* folder.

3. Do a "find" for *QuickTime*, then delete all files that appear that apply to it.

4. Delete the *QuickTime* entry in the registry sub-menu in

HKEY_CURRENT_USER - Software

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE - Software

5. While you're still in the registry editor, do an "Edit - Find" for *QuickTime*, then delete any entry for it that appears. Keep doing this until no more entries are found.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## alpha24 (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks Krelian. The first thing I did was delete it from Add/Remove but I don't remember seeing any "installer" among the files I deleted. I just made sure to find every file and delete it and I repeated this when it reinstalled itself. I also checked the deletions with jv 1.6 Power Tools.


Thanks flavallee. I carried-out all 5 of your steps on both the uninstalls I did. However, when I checked the registry again recently, the Edit/Find QuickTime exercise kept finding this entry in the SharedDLLs folder,which is repeated 12 times :-Name.C:\WINDOWS\S Data. 0x000003e7 (999). I haven't a clue what it means but it apparently has some connection with QuickTime.? Cheers, Alpha.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

http://www.billsway.com/vbspage/

and a GIF.

Cheers.


----------



## alpha24 (Sep 25, 2004)

Real sorry Ben but (due no doubt to my tech limitations) I am unable to interpret your posting. I have had a good look at the obviously very helpful and informative link but can't identify anything that seems relevant to my problem. Could you kindly clarify please. Cheers, Alpha.


----------



## Krelian (Mar 10, 2004)

Krelian said:


> I know this may sound stupid, but did you run the installer or go to Add/Remove Properties to uninstall it?


I meant to say *UN*installer. Sorry.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

alpha24 said:


> Real sorry Ben but (due no doubt to my tech limitations) I am unable to interpret your posting. I have had a good look at the obviously very helpful and informative link but can't identify anything that seems relevant to my problem. Could you kindly clarify please. Cheers, Alpha.


Hello*Alpha.*,

It is a small tool which I have found useful in locating well-
hidden registry items.

On the webage:

Click on the pink arrow next to the tool which is the "Registry Search Tool".

Download it by clicking on the small icon* to the right of the window which opens (*the computer wthe the arrow).

You will receive a zip file. Unzip it.

The tool is in the folder created. And is 'RegSrch.vbs'.

Click on it and type in 'quicktime' and it will display what it finds. You can the find the item(s) in your registry and delete it(them). Be patient while the search is made (you may wonder what is happening). Doesn't take long.

HTH


----------



## alpha24 (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks Ben. That's a brilliant little tool,which immediately located the 12 "odd" registry entries I mentioned in my yesterday's reply to Krelian. That's the good news - the bad news is that deleting these last remaining QuickTime entries hasn't stopped the blessed message from bugging me.! It now seems clear that the message is not related to anything on my PC but that (like QT itself, which installs secretly) it's access has to be blocked and I have added quicktime.com and apple.com to to my blocking aps. However, that hasn't stopped it. Do you know of any way of tackling it.please.? Cheers, Alpha.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello Alpha,

I am frankly out of my depth.

I use Mike Lin's tools from here: http://www.mlin.net/

the ones named StartUpMonitor and StartUp Control Panel. What I do notice with the former is that even if I run System Restore (WinME) it notifies me that this is happening i.e. "System Restore" is trying to do this do that - actually two items, I click OK and it proceeds. Now I am uncertain about what you believe QuickTime may be doing (exteriorly) to your PC. I deliberately installed the QT program for use with a favoured website. I have prevented it from Starting-Up (every time I do) with M.Lin's StartUp Control Panel. It exists on the Startup list but is unchecked. See gif.

I don't have any complaints/problems with QT, Alpha.

I do delete with *RegSeeker * and/or *jv16pt v.1.3* all registry entries found to be new involving QT as well as surplus other entries *safe* for removal. Both freewares) from here:

RegSeeker: http://www.hoverdesk.net/freeware.htm and

jv16pt vers. 1.3 is difficult if not impossible to find, but I can send it to you via e-mail if you wish (PM me with your e-mail addy), since its author has gone Pro with his Macecraft website here:

http://www.macecraft.com/

many folk here swear by both the freewares.

And that is all I can tell you.

Cheers.


----------



## alpha24 (Sep 25, 2004)

aarhus2004 said:


> 1] I am uncertain about what you believe QuickTime may be doing (exteriorly) to your PC.
> 
> 2]I don't have any complaints/problems with QT, Alpha.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your interest Ben, even if you haven't come up with an answer to my problem!! 1] What I mean is that as a good search indicates that all aspects of QT has been completely removed, the persistent intrusion of this message is apparently controlled directly by Apple/QuickTime and the problem is blocking it from getting onto my PC - or have I got it wrong.? 
2]If you have no problems with QT why do you delete it's registry entries? I would be interested to know if you uninstall it, whether the message that is bugging me would have a go at you too! 3]Thanks for the kind offer but the version I have is also 1.3. 4] I haven't had any reactions to my replies to Krelian and flavallee yet so I'll continue to hope that a solution may still be forthcoming. !!! Cheers, Alpha.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

alpha24 said:


> 2]If you have no problems with QT why do you delete it's registry entries?


Hello Alpha,

Misunderstanding. I use the registry cleaners daily for general purposes. If something new crops-up, quicktime related, whether marked safe or unsafe for removal I delete it. Just as I remove any real player 'update entries' in the list of installed apps (this on jvpt16) and then delete what the registry cleaner indicates as registry items for real player for removal (safe or not).
I don't advocate this for the inexperienced user however. I have become perhaps overconfident with my registry editing. Touch wood - OK so far.



alpha24 said:


> I would be interested to know if you uninstall it, whether the message that is bugging me would have a go at you too! ?


So I have done that. QT's Add/Remove uninstall is pathetic. After an hour I believe I have cleared everything from the registry. Using the cleaners and editing (there were, as you have probably found too, innumerable instances of QT to be found via a regedit). If I have any 'bugging' messages I will let you know.



> 1] What I mean is that as a good search indicates that all aspects of QT has been completely removed, the persistent intrusion of this message is apparently controlled directly by Apple/QuickTime and the problem is blocking it from getting onto my PC - or have I got it wrong.?


I just don't know, Alpha. Maybe I will hear from them too!


----------



## alpha24 (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,Ben. Thanks for explaining about your deleting QuickTIme. I have just installed RegSeeker and ran a registry search for QT. To my surprise, 6 entries were found in Hkey_Current_User.!! There are 4 Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\StreamMRU (2 of which start with "Default") and 2 similar, but with \MenuOrder\Favourites after Explorer (1 of which starts with "Default"). I can see no confirmation that they have any relation to QT so,being well aware of the need for caution when changing things in registry, I thought I'd better consult you before taking any action.!! 
Do you think I can take it for gramted that RegSeeker is correct in identifying these entries as being QT entries.? Cheers, Alpha.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Be real careful about deleting all the green entries in *REGSEEKER 1.45*. It's well known for "breaking" Microsoft programs(i.e. Office, Works, Picture It).

Personally, I have more faith in *TONIARTS EASYCLEANER 2.0.6.380*.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello Alpha,

First of all *flavallee* is a major contributor to these forums and has lots of computer knowhow.

RegSeeker requires an informed user. It is the more 'outgoing' of the two reg cleaners mentioned in this thread. Whereas jv16pt opts for a cautious approach, RegSeeker is quite a 'loud-mouth and, as Frank (flavallee) says, it will show items safe to clean-up which, if deleted, will require one to re-install this app or that prog.

2|SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup\VarLDID

2|SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup\VarLDID

2|SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup\VarLDID

These keys are a case in point. Were I to have deleted them my attempt to access Windows Setup (Add/Remove Programs) would fail. I did delete them once, and several others also (VarLDIDs i.e.) as well - and access was not possible. I wasn't using parts of Setup and RegSeeker decided the keys in question were not needed. And offered them for deletion. Reversing this situation is not difficult - once one knows how. The keys are from RegSeeker's Exclusion list.

The items (keys) you asked about, the result of a search for QT, I would leave alone. Did you use QT or quicktime for the search.

Frankly Alpha, your wish to prevent a message pop-up is understandable but perhaps you are on the wrong track. Why not do a Google search for evidence of another's having had this same problem. Otherwise it is the needle in the haystack as far as the registry is concerned.

No sign of a 'bugging' message here.

Cheers.

Update1

See:
http://www.windowsdevcenter.com/pub/a/windows/2005/02/22/internetannoy.html?page=last

Update2

See:
http://www.forums.informationweek.com/jive3/thread.jspa?threadID=300058744&tstart=0

Update3

Download ScreenHunter here:http://www.wisdom-soft.com/products/screenhunter.htm

Capture that 'bugging' message and post it here.

Update4

Check this out. It probably requires one to re-install Quicktime!
http://discusssearch.info.apple.com/[email protected]@.68bc4d4a

Update5

I did re-install it. However the MS tool concerned, which I also installed, does not include quicktime on its list of programs for uninstall. But it was interesting nonetheless for those programs it did cover, e.g., Nero. so I will keep it and do the manual uninstall of QT once again!

Update6

Assuming you have actually managed to remove all of apple/quicktime entries in your registry. It occurs to me that this thread nowhere mentions your having removed from your computer (*which Op.SYS do you have*) all Cookies, Temp Files, index.dat files, on-line/off-line caches etc etc. If this is the case there are two cleaners you may wish to use.
1. Delindex from: http://www.burzurq.com/forum/delindex.html and/or
2. CCleaner from: http://www.ccleaner.com/

The former is a powerful DOS command BAT file which goes on C:\. A boot-up floppy can be made by choosing of the menu items visible (in a DOS window look-at of the BAT file). This floppy if inserted at reboot will smoothly rid your computer of a great deal of extraneous matter.

The latter is a desktop utility which would remove (with a re-boot) the sort of items which may identify your computer with and for Apple/Quicktime - thus preventing the intrusive and bugging message. Let us know if you have success in anyway.

Update7

I am enjoying this! Check your registered file types (Control Panel>Folder Options - File Types tab - remove any QT ones. Just a thought.


----------



## alpha24 (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,Ben. Many thanks for all your information and comments. I'll try not to miss anything in my response but please tell if I do.!! 

1) I used both QT and Quicktime in my searches. 
2) Several postings to AOL's Message Boards and a couple of other forums I subscribe to have not found any others with my particular problem although difficulty in uninstalling QT seems to be widely experienced. 

Update 1) I've registered with O'Reilly and posted an appropriate question. 
" 2) In view of Flaverlee's advice (reinforced by some of the opinions 
at your link) I will dispense with RegSeeker. 
" 3) I've installed ScreenHunter but haven't had time to try it out yet. 
Will have a go at capture later today. 
" 4) As I don't want to reinstall QT, I can't see a need for this.? 
" 5) I'll be interested to hear how the manual uninstall goes. 
" 6) I run CCleaner regularly. I don't know Delindex but DOS is 
is unknown territory for me,!! 
" 7) Checked Reg Files - no QT entries. 

Hope I've covered everything. ( OOP's - My OS is WIN 98SE.!) 

Cheers. Alpha.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello Alpha,

It has been an engaging problem this.  

It looks as if you have exhausted my potential and we obviously visited many of the same sites! I saw one of your posts - then unanswered.

Thoughts on the fly.

If you work off-line do you see the bugger?

All your hidden files and file extension are unhidden - I suspect they must be.
The three entries in Folder Options i.e.WinMe's F/O.

Is your system behaving normally apart from the bugger?

My manual uninstall was made swift by a canny use (by chance!) of jv16pt's Reg Finder. It found, at one go, over 100 entries of a 102 I had left to find after the reg scans. I won't get rid of RegSeeker even if I spend (as I may $29 on jv16pt 2005). It has desirable tweaks, removes masses of History and I have none of the exalted programmes Frank mentioned.

As of now I remain without QT Quicktime and am free of the bugger!  

Cheers, Alpha.

Ben.


----------



## alpha24 (Sep 25, 2004)

aarhus2004 said:


> 1)If you work off-line do you see the bugger?
> 
> 2)All your hidden files and file extension are unhidden - I suspect they must be.
> The three entries in Folder Options i.e.WinMe's F/O.
> ...


Hi,Ben. 1) It always comes up over the initial AOL Sign On screen, well before getting on the net. 2) All files etc are unhidden. 3) Yes. I decided to hang on to RegSeeker for the time being and carefully did some more registry probing.! I found something interesting and I'm going to refer it to Flavallee, in response to the warning in his posting of 18 Oct. Let me know if you have a comment. Cheers, Alpha.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

alpha24 said:


> Hi,Ben. 1) It always comes up over the initial AOL Sign On screen, well before getting on the net. 2) All files etc are unhidden. 3) Yes. I decided to hang on to RegSeeker for the time being and carefully did some more registry probing.! I found something interesting and I'm going to refer it to Flavallee, in response to the warning in his posting of 18 Oct. Let me know if you have a comment. Cheers, Alpha.


Hello alpha,

I have found that I only have to see an offer to have quicktime installed and I have gone a step to far (this CNN video reports). Not only does QT Task.EXE appear in my Startup menu (msconfig) (and in Mike Lin's Startup CP from where I can delete it) bur RegSrch reveals 23 (odd) entries. It is really pervasive. I haven't had the 'bugger' tho.

Is AOL in bed with QT by chance?

How can I follow your RSeeker referral? Perhaps you could quote Frank's post here and go from there?


----------



## alpha24 (Sep 25, 2004)

aarhus2004 said:


> 1)Not only does QT Task.EXE appear in my Startup menu (msconfig) (and in Mike Lin's Startup CP from where I can delete it) bur RegSrch reveals 23 (odd) entries. It is really pervasive. I haven't had the 'bugger' tho.
> 
> 2)Is AOL in bed with QT by chance?
> 
> 3)How can I follow your RSeeker referral? Perhaps you could quote Frank's post here and go from there?


Hello Ben. 1) It is pervasive but I seem to be staying free of it since my last clear-out,except for the ****** "bugger" which is still with me. Watch out for a message which asks if some new "Media" files can be installed. There's no mention of QuickTime but if you say OK, a full installation of QT files and registry entries will rush in.!! A contact fell for it and he said he had to zap about 25 files/entries. 
2) I'd believe anything about this pest. 
3) I just assumed that you will see my posting to Frank when it shows-up in this thread. If that's not the case,perhaps you could explain.? 
I'm having a bit of bother with my posting to Frank. I want to include a couple of screenshots but several trial runs (haven't included any in Forum postings for years !!) have failed, although as far as I'm concerned, I've been following the "usual" Manage Attachments procedure. Could you possibly give me an idiot's guide, so I can see where I'm going wrong.? Regards, Alpha.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

alpha24 said:


> Hello Ben. 1) It is pervasive but I seem to be staying free of it since my last clear-out,except for the ****** "bugger" which is still with me. Watch out for a message which asks if some new "Media" files can be installed. There's no mention of QuickTime but if you say OK, a full installation of QT files and registry entries will rush in.!! A contact fell for it and he said he had to zap about 25 files/entries.
> 2) I'd believe anything about this pest.
> 3) I just assumed that you will see my posting to Frank when it shows-up in this thread. If that's not the case,perhaps you could explain.?
> I'm having a bit of bother with my posting to Frank. I want to include a couple of screenshots but several trial runs (haven't included any in Forum postings for years !!) have failed, although as far as I'm concerned, I've been following the "usual" Manage Attachments procedure. Could you possibly give me an idiot's guide, so I can see where I'm going wrong.? Regards, Alpha.


Hello Alpha,

Taking your !,2,and 3 here goes.

Re:1

I have just deleted 38 quicktime entries for the second time in 24 hrs. RegSrch found 36. I used jv16pt 1.3 Reg Finder tool which found 38. I had, again, a QT icon in my System Tray (by the time) and an entry in my HKLM Run list (it was unchecked) as shown by that tool of Mike Lin's Startup Control Panel mentioned in one of my posts here "Frankly I am out of my depth" begins with!

Any website, a page a which offers a music or video experience, and which employs quicktime to do so, is going to have the above result. Sometimes we are told Quicktime is required but if we not (or fail to see it) and request the music or video we have 38 reg entries including QT Task.exe When I right on that icon to rid myself of it (in the Sys Tray) up pops a menu. It has several options, two of which I remember. 'Exit' and, at the top, 'Visit QT Website'.

Is this the 'bugger', Alpha? I am going to have to get QT back in its short form so I can see the whole menu list. My job after this post.

2. Because you use AOL I wondered if they and QT were responsible for this experience of yours as opposed to my lesser experience (as above) So we can ignore 2.

3.If you get your post to Frank together and post here sure I will see it.

Posting Screenshots.

A. Take it!  
B. In Additional Options (just below this creative area) click on 'Manage Attachments'.
C. A window pops up. In this window
D. Click on 'Browse' This opens up a 'place in your computer' (in mine it is my Desktop folder because that is my preferred place to place screenshot images for uploading) but wherever your image(s) is/are for this purpose you can go to The Choose window has all the places where you can store images or files with these extensions (incl images)Valid file extensions: *bmp doc gif jpe jpeg jpg log pdf png psd txt xls zip*.
E. Find your images for uploading.
F. One at a time click on the file you want which will be visible in the folder you have indicated in the Browse window. That click will place its file name in the 'File name' box.
G. Click 'Open'.
H. It will appear in the File to upload box.
I. Click 'Upload'
J. You will see a report that it has been uploaded.
K If you are finished with one file either repeat the exercise with another.
L. When done click 'Close this window'.
M. *Nothing will show in a Preview of your post*
N. It should appear when you 'Submit' your post.
O. If it doesn't (well come back on that one, Alpha)

I am being methodical here because I know how unsatisfactory it is for folk (me) to read a post after a search for say 'attaching files' only to find very little on the matter. So excuse my pedantry.

Now to QK and that blasted icon!!! 

Cheers, Alpha.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

after re-infecting my comp with quicktime (minimal as opposed to an install).

Gifs Attached.

#2. The System Tray and a right click on QT.
#1. The RegSrch result. 
#3. The result - registry entries.
#5. The Startup Control Panel - Mike Lin 
#4. The 'Find in registry' in jv16pt settings. 

These five are the max allowed in one post. I have one other of the jv16pt 'Find in registry' result which shows 7 items.

This result is interesting because this experimental re-infection resulted in 31 fewer registry entries than previously was the case. No ideas at this time.


----------



## alpha24 (Sep 25, 2004)

aarhus2004 said:


> I am being methodical here because I know how unsatisfactory it is for folk (me) to read a post after a search for say 'attaching files' only to find very little on the matter. So excuse my pedantry.


Thanks for your "pedantry"Ben.!! This is a Test Only. Reply later.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Great Alpha,

I would like to see a pic of the bugger. The more I reflect on what you have shared here and my own experience with QT lead me to wonder if AOL is implicated. There was originally evidence of AOL on my WinMe installation. I have consistently rid myself of it as being irrelevant (this on format/installs).

The log-on screen with AOL means AOL is your IP?
Who is O'Reilly?

What does a registry search for AOL yield? Or one for AOL quicktime?

Cheers.


----------



## alpha24 (Sep 25, 2004)

aarhus2004 said:


> I would like to see a pic of the bugger.


Ben.
Only a moment to spare just now so here is the picture you want. (I hope!!)


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

A perfect capture, Alpha. :up:

Thinking 

About a Log-on screen. Seems you are required to enter your ID to access the net. And while you do that up pops the bugger. I know you have been saying this all along but AOL is foreign to me, not unknown of course, but outside my experience in meaningful ways.

I don't know the bootup sequence of your computer.

Do you think it might be helpful if you were to download and install this tool called *Boot Log Analyzer * from here:

http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_description/0,fid,22895,00.asp

its a freeware. On WinME, and possibly because I delete so much extraneous crap, I have to create a boot log. I do this by pressing Control at the start of bootup (win98 is probably different) In *Setup* I choose *Logged (Bootlog.txt).*

Boot Log Analyzer finds the log and presents it for a look at!

It might give us (all who see this besides you and me) a clue about things.
I'm wondering at what point the sign-on screen appears amongst, as yet unknowable, others.  Maybe a picture or a paste and copy?

In other words - who is doing this, AOL or QT? Find the criminal and make the arrest. I used to want to be a detective in the folly which was my youth.

As of now, a recap, "What does a registry search for AOL yield? Or one for AOL quicktime?"

And perhaps something may come from here:

http://www.microsoft.com/communitie...c5d-c5fd-4f05-a537-401c446dff0d&lang=en&cr=us

Something did. See File.txt (the Starter tool from Lycos is a failure - the Zip file is faulty from several sources) The AutoRuns is very interesting.

Cheers, Alpha.


----------



## alpha24 (Sep 25, 2004)

flavallee said:


> Be real careful about deleting all the green entries in *REGSEEKER 1.45*. It's well known for "breaking" Microsoft programs


Hello flaverlee. Referring back to your posting of 18 Oct, I appreciated your warning about RegSeeker's reputation but (as part of my ongoing efforts to get rid of the intrusive QuickTime message) decided to investigate it's search results a little further. There were 3 under the "HKEY_CURRENT USER" heading and 3 under the "HKEY_USERS" heading. Highlighting (yellow background) the first 3 in turn brought up registry entries ab Order,ab 80 and ab 143 respectively and double clicking on each ab in sequence brought up "Edit Binary Values" lists. 
The "Order" list included a Quicktime entry at 07E8 in the left-hand column, the "80" list included 2 QT entries at 0060 and 0068 ditto and the 143 list also included 2 QT entries at 0068 and 0070 ditto. Following the results under the "HKEY_USERS" heading revealed duplcates of the above results.Is there any way of removing these (apparently) last remnants of QT and could they possibly relate to the persistent appearence of the unwanted message.please? Has there got to be a QT "item" somewhere to be it's source.? I've tried to be as clear as I can in the above and will attach a couple of thumbnails (I hope!) which might help.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello Alpha,

Excuse my butting in, apparently ahead of flavalee.

Based on my long usage of Regseeker and upon the following:

You can backup the entire registry, Windows will have five backup days (via a Run command scanreg /restore (or in win98 scanreg/restore as well) and those 6 entries entries can be the object of a simple backup.

Delete them. They reference a search in that the MRU signifies (as you know) Most Recently Used.

Cheers.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Have you gone into the registry editor and done an "Edit - Find" on *QuickTime* and deleted all the entries that it finds? You have to do this repeatedly until it tells you that nothing else could be found.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## alpha24 (Sep 25, 2004)

flavallee said:


> Have you gone into the registry editor and done an "Edit - Find" on *QuickTime* and deleted all the entries that it finds? You have to do this repeatedly until it tells you that nothing else could be found.


Yes. I've done this each time QT reinstalled itself. There have been no further attempts for about 10 days but the message persists. It comes up on every boot and appears on top of the AOL Sign-On screen. If I click on the sign-on button quickly, before it appears, it then comes up on top of the next (Dialing) screen. Is it being controlled from the same "external" source that triggers the uninvited installations.? Alpha.


----------



## alpha24 (Sep 25, 2004)

aarhus2004 said:


> Any website, a page a which offers a music or video experience, and which employs quicktime to do so, is going to have the above result. Sometimes we are told Quicktime is required but if we not (or fail to see it) and request the music or video we have 38 reg entries including QT Task.exe When I right on that icon to rid myself of it (in the Sys Tray) up pops a menu. It has several options, two of which I remember. 'Exit' and, at the top, 'Visit QT Website'.
> 
> Is this the 'bugger', Alpha?


I'm playing "Catch-up" here!! I'm not at all clear what you mean by "this" but I don't visit any music or video sites. AL.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

alpha24 said:


> I'm playing "Catch-up" here!! I'm not at all clear what you mean by "this" but I don't visit any music or video sites. AL.


Hello Alpha,

What I mean is that if I go to a website offering links to videos (in my case and in particular CNN) and I only suspect the same would apply to sites with an invitation to listen to a music clip, and if these sites use QT as the player if unknowingly I request a video I am of course not having QT (anymore) won't be able to watch it but I am for certain going to find a QT entry in my startup list and also entries in my registry.

That's from my post #21.

Have you deleted those entries as appeared in RegSeeker?

If AOL by agreement with QT installs QT on your computer when you sign up with them for net access and you remove it (QT) might that mean that AOL is responsible for the prompt?


----------



## alpha24 (Sep 25, 2004)

aarhus2004 said:


> 1)What I mean is that if I go to a website offering links to videos (in my case and in particular CNN) and I only suspect the same would apply to sites with an invitation to listen to a music clip, and if these sites use QT as the player if unknowingly I request a video I am of course not having QT (anymore) won't be able to watch it but I am for certain going to find a QT entry in my startup list and also entries in my registry.
> 
> 2)Have you deleted those entries as appeared in RegSeeker?
> 
> 3)If AOL by agreement with QT installs QT on your computer when you sign up with them for net access and you remove it (QT) might that mean that AOL is responsible for the prompt?


1)Sorry Ben but I still can't relate your question "Is this the "Bugger" to what you said immediately before it. Perhaps that's because I thought the word you coined meant the actual message which is bugging me,for which it seemed very appropriate.!! Am I mistaken.?

2)In view of Frank's warning,I'm waiting for his further comments before any further deletions.

3)I guess that's possible, but the message makes no mention of AOL and any AOL messages I've seen are always clearly identified. To try to settle this question,perhaps it would be appropriate to tackle AOL about it.?

More "Catch-up" in the pipeline.!! AL.


----------



## alpha24 (Sep 25, 2004)

aarhus2004 said:


> 1)The log-on screen with AOL means AOL is your IP?
> 
> 2)Who is O'reilly?
> 
> 3)Have you done a registry search for AOL or AOL QuickTime? .


BEN. 1)Yes. 2)O'Reilly is Windows DevCentre.com, one of the links you quoted in one of your previous postings. 3)Yes. Lots of AOL entries with no mention of QT and no AOL QT entries. AL. (More Catch-up in the pipeline!)


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

alpha24 said:


> 1)Sorry Ben but I still can't relate your question "Is this the "Bugger" to what you said immediately before it. Perhaps that's because I thought the word you coined meant the actual message which is bugging me,for which it seemed very appropriate.!! Am I mistaken.?
> 
> *2)In view of Frank's warning,I'm waiting for his further comments before any further deletions. *
> 
> ...


Answers

1. No you are not mistook.
2. OK but see below*
3. When 2, is done - Absolutely. http://www.aol.co.uk/about/contact/

:up:

No more catch-up, Alpha. We have reached the bottom line. Or rather you have.

*All you can do is use regedit to find *'QuickTime'* (*since you are dealing with Values uncheck all but Values in the Find window*). Delete the found. Click 'Find Next' in the 'Edit' drop-down. Do this until nothing further appears. Then search for *'QUICKT'*. doing the same. *Whatever the references were in the binaries which identified quicktime use each as a 'Find' entry* - I have named but two (visible in your capture).

:up:


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Perhaps a defining moment - a search re-thought:

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=aol+and+quicktime&meta=

Alpha24, if you are satisfied please mark this thread as solved. Use the *Thread Tools * by* Search this Thread * above.


----------



## alpha24 (Sep 25, 2004)

aarhus2004 said:


> Perhaps a defining moment - a search re-thought:
> 
> http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=aol+and+quicktime&meta=
> 
> Alpha24, if you are satisfied please mark this thread as solved. Use the *Thread Tools * by* Search this Thread * above.


I don't understand this Ben, as we are still communicating and I'm also waiting for replies to my last two postings to Frank. My problem won't be "solved" until I've got rid of the "bugger".!!! AL.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

alpha24 said:


> I don't understand this Ben, as we are still communicating and I'm also waiting for replies to my last two postings to Frank. My problem won't be "solved" until I've got rid of the "bugger".!!! AL.


Hello AL,

Well since only yourself, together with your IP, can resolve the issue of the pop-up message and what remains is your wish to hear from Frank about editing your registry it occurs to me to suggest you PM *flavallee* (Frank) asking for his responses to the two posts concerned (giving him the links to both - right-click on the post numbers click Copy shortcut).

It is OK for you to leave this thread unsolved, AL (the Thread Tools are only available to the thread starter and a Moderator).

HTH.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I gave up reading this thread awhile back because I didn't really have anything new to add.

Maybe it's time to install *HijackThis 1.99.1*, run a scan with it, then post a log here and see what it shows.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## alpha24 (Sep 25, 2004)

flavallee said:


> Maybe it's time to install HijackThis 1.99, run a scan with it, then post a log here and see what it shows.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


Here is the latest log for your perusal please:--------------------

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 09:53:22, on 01/11/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\AOLACSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYGATE\SPF\SMC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KEYHOOK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NSCLEAN\BOCLEAN\BOC412.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYBLOCKER SOFTWARE\SPYWARESTOPPER\SPYWARESTOPPER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYBLOCKER SOFTWARE\SPYBLOCKER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SCREENPRINT32 V3\SCREENPRINT32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ERASER\ERASER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL 9.0\WAOL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL 9.0\SHELLMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\AOLTPSPD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Not Available
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiS Windows KeyHook] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\keyhook.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BOC-412] C:\PROGRA~1\NSCLEAN\BOCLEAN\BOC412.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SBAutoUpdate] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREBLASTER\SBAUTOUPDATE.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\SYGATE\SPF\SMC.EXE -startgui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpywareStopper] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYBLOCKER SOFTWARE\SPYWARESTOPPER\spywarestopper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpyBlocker] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYBLOCKER SOFTWARE\spyblocker.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScreenPrint32] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SCREENPRINT32 V3\SCREENPRINT32.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AolAcsDaemon1] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\AOLACSD.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SmcService] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYGATE\SPF\SMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB891711] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eraser] C:\PROGRAM FILES\ERASER\ERASER.EXE -hide
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aolsvc.aol.co.uk/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = aoldsl.net


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your log looks okay to me. :up: 

I notice that you're using AOL 9.0. That version is well-known to cause connection problems with various ISP's, so it's suggested to use AOL 8.0 or earlier.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

aarhus2004 said:


> http://www.billsway.com/vbspage/
> 
> and a GIF.
> 
> Cheers.


Great little tool and also downloaded the time set script.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## alpha24 (Sep 25, 2004)

flavallee said:


> Your log looks okay to me. :up:
> 
> I notice that you're using AOL 9.0. That version is well-known to cause connection problems with various ISP's, so it's suggested to use AOL 8.0 or earlier.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks. I hasten to let you know that you need not reply to my PM as I have now been able to get rid of the annoying QT message, as a result of information received from AOL UKTecA. However it has immediately been replaced by another annoying AOL message refering to missing "multimedia components" and telling me to "reinstall your AOL software",obviously meaning the QT installation,the last element of which I had just finally managed to remove. !!! Now my problem is how to find the AOL folder/file which triggered the new message, so I can disable it !!

Regards, Alpha.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

alpha24 said:


> Thanks. I hasten to let you know that you need not reply to my PM as I have now been able to get rid of the annoying QT message, as a result of information received from AOL UKTecA. However it has immediately been replaced by another annoying AOL message refering to missing "multimedia components" and telling me to "reinstall your AOL software",obviously meaning the QT installation,the last element of which I had just finally managed to remove. !!! Now my problem is how to find the AOL folder/file which triggered the new message, so I can disable it !!
> 
> Regards, Alpha.


Hello AL,

I wonder if this HOSTS file might do the trick:

http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm

I checked it for AOL entries and it has 11.

Cheers.


----------



## alpha24 (Sep 25, 2004)

aarhus2004 said:


> Hello AL,
> 
> I wonder if this HOSTS file might do the trick:
> 
> http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm


Thanks Ben. Haven't time this evening to do more than have a quick look but will get back to you when I've studied it. Cheers, AL.


----------



## alpha24 (Sep 25, 2004)

aarhus2004 said:


> Hello AL,
> 
> I wonder if this HOSTS file might do the trick:
> 
> ...


Ben. I've just had a look at the link but I'm obviously missing something as I can't see any "AOL entries". Please give me a push in the right direction.!!
Cheers, AL.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

alpha24 said:



> Ben. I've just had a look at the link but I'm obviously missing something as I can't see any "AOL entries". Please give me a push in the right direction.!!
> Cheers, AL.


Ok AL, here goes,

I will attached snaps if my words confuse me!

On the website page: http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm and about one third of the way down maybe seen *'Download ...Updated...'*

Download it. Save to Desktop. Unzip it. It will now be in a folder 'Hosts' Open it with Notepad. Click Edit. Click Find. Enter AOL. When you have seen that entry click Find Next. Do that and you find all the AOL entries, I said 11 - yes.

That same website page shows you where to move the Hosts file too. Mine is on C:\WINDOWS.

That will do for starters cos I may get knotted unless I have my cuppa.


----------



## alpha24 (Sep 25, 2004)

aarhus2004 said:


> On the website page: http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm and about one third of the way down maybe seen *'Download ...Updated...'*
> 
> Download it. Save to Desktop. Unzip it. It will now be in a folder 'Hosts' Open it with Notepad. Click Edit. Click Find. Enter AOL. When you have seen that entry click Find Next. Do that and you find all the AOL entries, I said 11 - yes.


Thanks Ben. All very clear and Hosts file now installed. I doubt if any of the AOL entries are relevant but I'll investigate further and try to get more information about file extensions which might be related. I've had an encouraging response from AOL UKTecA, asking for a screenshot.!!

Cheers, AL.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

alpha24 said:


> Thanks Ben. All very clear and Hosts file now installed. I doubt if any of the AOL entries are relevant but I'll investigate further and try to get more information about file extensions which might be related. I've had an encouraging response from AOL UKTecA, asking for a screenshot.!!
> 
> Cheers, AL.


Hello AL,

There appears to be some not inconsiderable interest in this thread. Perhaps it has that of QT itself!

I have to admit I anticipate mixed feelings when you finally mark the thread solved - which I know you will, one day. I have confidence you will do that in response to whatever 'solution' occurs, even that of a High Court judgment in favour of AOL's being allowed to bug its customers, and if your final acceptance of such an injustice is the 'solution'.

I am becoming very attached to the HOSTS file. I enjoy seeing on web pages "Action canceled[sic]" where, prior to Mein HOSTS, would have appeared some damn fool ad or other. It gives the illusion of control to an abused user whose not inconsiderable monthly outlay to the Internet Provider sometimes strikes him as being little more than the purchase of a bit part in a world-wide drama. A drama of essentially economic sub-plots which take the form of cookies and their ilk and one in which a 'personal' computer is merely a repository for same. The only reasonable parallel I can come up with is fleas on the body persona. Life at any price, at all costs.

AL, I look forward to learning how you manage a screenshot of the bugger, but perhaps Windows is loaded (and SH armed) before your log-on process occurs? (A far-out thought occurs - is the BIOS implicated in this matter. Do not ask me more!). But your being asked for one, by a techie yet, suggest more or less than progress - sniffs of the prey at last, or ignorance in a minion. Or even demonic training in obfuscation by AOL.

Cheers, AL. :up:

.


----------

